# Need a detailer to do my motor for C'wellan show - 5th july



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok.... I am leaving my wheels to nuluk this week...

But! I havn't the time to do the paintwork on the golf....










Who would you recommend?

I need it done just before the show.

I will supply the wax - Swissvax BOS....:thumb:

Cheers

Prices would be appreciated.........


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

swirls can't be that bad martyn?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

get some colour magic and it'll look great!!! what all needs done?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Needs a quick buff outside Ronnie.....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would say Ruth or Brisa would be ur handiest! u coming up on Thurs night?


----------

